# Varmints Inc. Sweetpeas and Suckerpunch



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi all, got a couple calls for sale if your in the market.
The Sweetpea is a small open reed with a 1/2" toneboard and bore, makes high pitches, nasaly sounds. Easy to blow. I handcraft these from Delrin, great sound and tough.
These are $13.50 each +1.50 to mail it to ya. 2 or more calls, I pay the shipping.









The Suckerpunch (on the right) is a closed reed call also made from Delrin. Can be tuned cottontail or jack. It also has a squeaker built in to the barrel.
These are 16 bucks each + 1.50 to mail. 2 or more calls and I pay the freight (any calls combined)
My email is:
[email protected]

I take Paypal check or m/o.
Thanks!
Mark


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Guys check these out. They are great calls. I have the sweetpea and I love it. Nicely made, easy to use, and it has a very wide range of sounds. The material that they are made of works great no matter the temperature and doesn't make alot of noise against your other calls on your lanyard.

Seriously buy one or keep trying to convince yourself that you are happy with one from walmart that cost twice the price.


----------



## WNYMark (May 18, 2010)

Do you tune the call for Jack or Cottontail, or is it user adjustable ??


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

The open reeds at top will do both depending on how much of the reed you use. The closed reed(Suckerpunch) in second photo has a small metal reed inside that is tuned by me, you cant really tune it anymore yourself. But, they are easily replaceable and inexpensive. 
Mark


----------

